# 6spd Question!!



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

Here goes. Well when I drive normally everything is fine. But when I really wind it out, seems that each time I slam it into gear really fast, the tranny almost has to catch up or somthing. Theres no pull for a minute then all of the sudden wooosh!! My friend says it is somthin in the tranny, he seems to think there is a passin gear in each of the 6 gears. That seems logical because even if I give it like 1/8th throttle then a little more, it feels like its downshifting as and automatic does, but its still in the same gear!! But to me it seems impossible. Please tell me is this normal, or is my tranny screwed up! I mean it shifts perfect every time. Any help is greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Maxi026spd (Jan 1, 2005)

*Few things*

I was thinking could it possibly be that when I slam it into gear and let the clutch out, it lags because the clutch is slipping? But its such a smooth transition between when it lags and when the power gets put down it makes me think otherwise. Could it be a flaw in the electronic drive by wire? I have read some reviews were some journalists were complaing about the same thing but others I have read say nothing of the sort. Just a few ideas I threw out to see if it makes any sense to anyone, thanks, peace.


----------

